# Christmas Bay



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Waded about 2 miles of the south shoreline over 5 hours, noon to 5 pm.. Ended up with about 20 trout a piece average 18-20" biggest was 29". Finally found the bait it's been hard to locate for me this month. Fish were in about 2-3' of water on a firm bottom and moving around a lot. Most fish were caught on Corky soft dines chartreuse and pink with a few on skitter walks. Oh yeah and Cassie caught 1 launder as well. No real tide movement it was an odd day. Did pretty good thee Thursday and Friday as well. Good luck kids, grind and be methodical in your presentation.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

*pic*

pic


----------

